# Recommendation for visiting general practitioner (Central)



## donquixoto001 (Jul 11, 2011)

Moved here from the U.S. and looking for a GP.

Looking where to go to see a GP. I do not mind traveling as long I find a good GP?

Thanks


----------



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

donquixoto001 said:


> Moved here from the U.S. and looking for a GP.
> 
> Looking where to go to see a GP. I do not mind traveling as long I find a good GP?
> 
> Thanks


THere is a Clinic or GP known as Dublin Clinic at Sunset Way near to Clementi or Ulu Pandan. This doctor is quite good and is trained in Dublin, Ireland and I see alot of expats patients visiting him. U might want to try it out


----------



## ankeromi (Aug 2, 2011)

donquixoto001 said:


> Moved here from the U.S. and looking for a GP.
> 
> Looking where to go to see a GP. I do not mind traveling as long I find a good GP?
> 
> Thanks


i recommend Dr. Wong of the Ming Clinic at Camden Medical Center. Great GP!!


----------

